# Audi A4 2.8 Liter Oil Leaks? Burning Oil Smell? Illustrated Writeup & Diagnosing Help



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*Audi A6 2.8 Liter Oil Leaks? Burning Oil Smell? Illustrated Writeup & Diagnosing Help*


Do you have an Audi A6 oil leak? Does your Audi have a burning oil smell? Blauparts' has noticed in our own service facility that the Audi A6 V6 30 valve 2.8 liter and 2.7 liter engines can develop oil leaks as the car gets older and advanced in miles. The below page endeavors to simplify the difficult task of diagnosing Audi A6 oil leaks, especially on these engines. If you are getting ready to spend money on the repairs associated with having different seals, gaskets, and hoses replaced, please read this page addressing the 4 common Audi A6 oil leaks. Our goal is to help you target an Audi A6 oil leak and explain what the most probable cause likely is.


Known Fix 1) Audi A6 Valve Cover Gasket Kit - 2.8 liter and 2.7 liter 30 valve

Known Fix 2) Audi A6 Breather Hose Kit - 2.8 liter 30 valve
*Blauparts Audi Parts Department*


_Modified by Blaufergnugen - Sales at 2:32 PM 4-22-2010_


----------

